# anyone used these guys before?



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

Thinking about making a order and curoius if anyone has ever dealt with them?
http://www.exoticsrus.com/


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Cant say i have but those are some really rare, exotic, and illegal snakes! Awesome! lol jk


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

Venomous snakes are not Illegal everywhere,
There is no blanket ban, most laws against Venomous snakes
are local laws rather than state or federal.

Sorry no I have never delt with them.


----------



## PunkRockSkater39 (May 31, 2004)

Polypterus said:


> Venomous snakes are not Illegal everywhere,
> There is no blanket ban, most laws against Venomous snakes
> are local laws rather than state or federal.
> 
> Sorry no I have never delt with them.


 Ty for informing me i was informed by a friend that they are illegal in the US unless u have a permit


----------



## Olson (Feb 15, 2003)

yeah these guys have it all...I am not getting a hot snake though..if it didnt kill me my wife would







looking into a dwarf caimen and/or a chondro or tree boa


----------



## WolfFish (Jun 30, 2004)

Olson said:


> yeah these guys have it all...I am not getting a hot snake though..if it didnt kill me my wife would
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 i really want a dwarf caiman but they need alot of room. 10'X5' min.


----------



## rdang (Mar 27, 2004)

just use kingsnake.com. you get what you pay for, especially when you are paying big bucs


----------



## Polypterus (May 4, 2003)

PunkRockSkater39 said:


> Polypterus said:
> 
> 
> > Venomous snakes are not Illegal everywhere,
> ...


 In many cases you do need a permit always check 
State and local laws before obtaining an animal, Crocs too
definitly need clearance,

Yeah you could get away with Illegal ownership
and many people do, but then if anything happens your dust and worse things happen to those who do follow laws. It's not really difficult to get proper permits.

No one should keep venomous animals unless they have approprite ability
also to obtain antivenom and really good insurance. Thats just common sense.


----------

